# ASRock Board und i5 2500k übertakten



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

*ASRock Board und i5 2500k übertakten*

Ich kaufe mir demnächst einen PC mit dem i5 2500k und diesem Board:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock P67 Pro3 SE (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

jetzt meine Fragen:

Läuft dieses Board stabil beim übertakten?
Unterstützt es SLI oder Crossfire?
Wo bzw. wie übertaktet man ?(ich hab da absolut keine erfahrung)
Wie hoch/mit welchem Kühler lässt sich der Proz übertakten?

Ich hab außerdem gehört/gelesen dass sich nicht jedes Board mit jedem RAM Speicher bzw. mit der Marke verträgt
Stimmt das bei den modernen Boards? (RAM: Cosair XMS3 8gb 1333)


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

SLI / Crossfire kann es wohl nicht: ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  die billigsten Boards mit SLI *und* Crossfire kosten ab 100€, das wären dann µATX-Boards - wenn es ATX sein soll ab 110€. 

Wenn Corssfire *oder* SLI reicht, dan geht es auch ab 80€ mit Crossfire. Mit SLI sind es dann aber auch wieder ab 100€.

In Sachen übertakten sollte es aber problemlos sein. Die P67-Boards sind ja extra dafür ausgelegt. Kann sein, dass man mit einem besseren Board ein paar Prozent mehr Takt rausholt, aber da ist dann immer die FRage, ob man wegen zB 5% mehr Takt = sicher grad mal maximal 2% mehr FPS direkt 40€ mehr zahlen "sollte"... Ein guter OC-Kühler wäre zB der Scythe Mugen. Wie hoch man übertaktet, weiß ich nicht - aber generell geht man immer schrittweise vor und testet dann erstmal. Orientier Dich an anderen Leuten: wenn da viele mindestens zB 3,8GHz schaffen, dann kannst Du auch schon am Anfang direkt mal mit 3,6GHz loslegen. Wenn aber nur eine handvoll Leute zb 4,2GHz schaffen, dann darfst Du auf keinen Fall einfach sofort auf 4,0-4,2GHz gehen.

Beim RAM gibt es manchmal Inkompatibilitäten, aber in aller Regel ist so was selten. Jeder RAM mit 1333 sollte an sich gut laufen. Vlt. schau mal bei shops wie zB Alternate, da findet Du grad beim RAM viele Wertungen, und wenn dann ein Riegel bei 30 Wertungen nur 2 Beschwerden hat, dann haben die 2 Leute wohl nur defekten RAM erwischt (und 90 andere Leute, die keinerlei Probleme haben, haben halt gar nicht bewertet  )


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

Danke für deine Ausführliche Antwort.
Ich habe das etwas missverstänlich aufgeschrieben.
Mit SLI/ Crossfire meine ich natürlich SLI ODER Crossfire.
SLI wäre natürlich vorteilhafter weil ich eine NVidia Karte nehme.


----------



## quaaaaaak (10. Oktober 2011)

nimm bloß nicht die SE version von dem board, die zickt ganz gerne mal rum mit hardware erkennung.
und die chips die auf ram verbaut sind werden eigentlich nur von ein paar herstellern gefertigt, die anderen kleben ihre aufkleber drüber, das wars, also gibts da keine großen unterschiede 

und da es in dieser liste Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) ATX, P67 (B3), SLI/All Solid Capacitors | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland nicht auftaucht ist es kein SLI board... außerdem würde ich dir raten zum übertakten all solid capacitors zu nehmen.


----------

